# Water Methanol Setup questions



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

This is going to be my next purchase for my car. I am on the stock AWP 180hp tune as I am upgrading on the "don't pay for anything twice" plan.

I would like to run just one injector, post intercooler. However, I have seen many reports of damaged throttle bodies and I don't even want to chance that, as it's also my daily driver.

However, I am concerned about whether I will get the desired effect by running an injector post throttle body. I would like the cooling effect to register with the IAT sensor so that the ECU will not pull any timing under acceleration. I don't have anything to log with yet, so I am wondering if anyone has personal experience with IAT sensor data running one injector post TB.

Also, has anyone lowered their pump gas octane in light of installing WMI? i.e. downgraded from 93/91 to 87? I am curious about results of such a switch.

Thanks.


----------



## twhit17 (Jun 14, 2007)

I have an 04 gti with a full k04 setup and all bolt ons.I am running the devils own 2 stage kit in my car and am very happy with it! Makes a lot more power.I am running the d05 nozzle and apr 100 octane programming.I did find out through expirementing that when you runn water meth in your car to switch your plugs back to the oem heat range if you switched to the colder range already.My car rips with this setup and i put my nozzle in the intake hose about 6 inches in front of the throttle body.Any questions let me know.I highly recommend it!


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

twhit17 said:


> I did find out through expirementing that when you runn water meth in your car to switch your plugs back to the oem heat range if you switched to the colder range already.


Can you elaborate further on this?


----------



## UCSBSHAWN (Oct 8, 2008)

Which K04? -022 or -001 what software are you running?


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

Fast VW said:


> Can you elaborate further on this?


You can run OEM heat range and gaps because WMI cools the combustion chambers. Added heat = added electrical resistance and higher chance of pre-ignition. Subtracting heat through WMI remedies this.

Still looking for comments from anyone running just one nozzle, after the throttle body. Does this setup drastically affect the temps the IAT sensor reports back to the ECU in the way pre TB set ups do?


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

I understand that, I guess my question is if you already had the cooler temp plugs, why would you switch back to a higher (stock) heat range plug? Did you have problems with fouling, misfires, etc?

What I am really asking is, you CAN switch to a stock heat range or you SHOULD switch to a stock heat range.


----------

